
Japanese Newspaper for Recluses, by Recluses - bcOpus
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/japanese-men-who-dont-leave-home
======
jobigoud
Missing from the title, it is also a publication _about_ recluses.

I thought this would be an ultra condensed version of news for people that
kinda live under a rock. Like using Wikipedia's "in the news" section titles
as your only source of information about the outside world.

------
skybrian
Have any of their articles been translated into English?

~~~
cooper12
There are some: [http://www.hikikomori-
news.com/?cat=38](http://www.hikikomori-news.com/?cat=38)

------
randyrand
The original title may be a bit too clickbaity sure, but the new HN title does
lose some signal. (current HN title: “A Newspaper by recluses for recluses”,
removing “The most interesting newspaper in japan...”

Giving you reason you should read the article is useful info, even if it’s
subjective. And it helps the reader know what to suspect. Is this a landing
page for the newspaper? Or is it someone’s opinion or review if it? That
signal is all lost now.

Maybe instead of saying “The most interesting” it should say “An interesting”.
that way the signal is not lost.

~~~
Stratoscope
The problem with "The most interesting..." or "An interesting..." is that it
adds zero signal.

Everything is interesting to _someone_. So what?

It reminds me of the early days of Macintosh programming when we put "the" in
front of all our variable names, like theResource, theWindow, theFile, and
theCursor. It was just a lot of noise that added nothing.

Strunk and White got this right: Eschew needless words.

That said, I was glad to see this and read the article. Atlas Obscura has such
a knack for finding the most _interesting_ topics!

~~~
taneq
Starting your variables with 'the' or 'my' is a huge red flag. It betrays a
complete lack of understanding of why variable names even exist.

